# Per Buckseye's Request A Hunting Report/Story



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Wish I had about 10 guys with me as our limit is 3 a day and it would have been an easy 30. I let the first 3 flocks land in and walk around. Then they figured it out and took off. I let them go. Then a flock of 50 or so landed. They were on the ground for a little while. They figured it out. When they took off I was going to let them go but decided I made Bella suffer long enough so I put two down. Then I called them back around and took my 3rd bird.

I like to let birds land to observe them. For instance the first flock that landed was a flock of 5. As soon as they hit the ground 4 of the five started feeding and the 5th was a sentry. The wind was about 15MPH and the birds were feeding with the wind. I remember when I was a kid the rule was to face ALL the decoys into the wind. If birds did not come it the first thing was to make sure all the decoys were right. If one was off then that must have been the reason why they did not come. But now being older I know that was not the case. Infact it may have been that all the geese were exactly the same that scared the geese. When you watch real birds on the ground their formation may be into the wind but a lot of them will be in all different directions.

When the second flock landed the fight was on. Birds were running, honking, and chasing each other around. I love to watch them greedy little buggers do that. I find it funny that they are on a roost all night and they are pretty tight together and they for the most part get along but when they get to the field and its food time well their attitudes change. Kind of like a bus load of old people at a vegas buffet.

The third group was all lessers and 4 bigger boys. Well after being on the ground for a little while one of those big boys let out a honk that seemed normal to me but I tell ya all those birds went up in a flash. Just makes me wonder about the goose language.

I am wearing the sexy glasses because of the new "Hunters Choice" law here in ND. With me being color blind I need all the help I can get identifying birds. Notice Bella watching as birds continue to land in.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

YEHA... thats what I'm talkin about!  Thanks Pork Chop... would you like the location for the major banding site of this year? PM me. 

Yeah when it was hundreds of hunters like it was it did literally rain birds. Alot of long ten gauge guns, I knew two hunters that were blind and would sound shoot. Talk about a blast outta no where...woohooo!!!


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Glasses, glassess, Glasses, GLAsses, and GLASSESS!  Wow! Now you know what it is like when one gets a little more refined -- ahem-- or aged in life. HA HA! Since you are starting to wear glasses, I think -- for two reasons -- we shall schedule a hunt: 1) I will feel a lot safer; :lol: 2) We have a little more in common. :beer: HE HE! To be honest, they look great. 8) Oh, and when we hunt together, do not worry about the color blindness -- I will tell you which ones to shoot.  HE HE! Nice hunt.

Ima870man


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Those are some sweet BCG's Pork Chop!! :lol:

H2OfowlND


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You need to come down here for our early season 15 geese a day!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes BCGs are HOT!!

S&A do you guys have enough down there for limits like that? I have a great friend down at Shaw (Sumter area). Since his lab died he has been in a funk. I am sure an early season goose hunt with limits like that or one of those famous deer hunts would lift his spirits.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Porkchop, you look like that fella from M*A*S*H. By the way, where's that location you are at!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

malspeck
Are you meaning Radar O'Riley? :jammin:

Porchop
Nice Pic's, keep them coming !!!


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

MossyMO said:


> malspeck
> Are you meaning Radar O'Riley? :jammin:
> 
> Porchop
> Nice Pic's, keep them coming !!!


That's the guy! I was just kidding PC. Where's your hunting partner, Marcellina?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It was a school day. Umm ya the location was South of Crosby, North of Dickenson, East of Williston and west of the Twin Cities.


----------



## RRisvold (Oct 3, 2006)

Are those the crappy Big Foots in the backround.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Good story, always fun to watch em land.

Thats a nice looking lab you have too. How do you hide her? I have a finisher dog blind and the thing just sits so much higher then my groundforce/finishers that I was afraid to hunt a bean field with a ton of potential yesterday because i didn't know if i could hide him.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I hunted over a 125 lb Golden retriever for 10 years and never once did I notice any problem with just letting him hide himself. Maybe it worked because we hunted everyday, over 100 days/year, and Dio knew the game fully. He would always lay where I could watch his eyes so he could tell me what was on the horizon behind me. I didn't bother looking for birds myself when I had his superior eyes at my disposal. Sure miss that four legged friend, far and wide best ever!!

I suppose most dogs don't ever get enough field time in to get to that level though. If I could make a wish for every hunter it would be to have a dog that is an equal hunting partner, like being just one of the pack.. it's way cool.

I have watched how geese and ducks react to fox and coyote on the ground in their selected feeding area and they will land 20 yards away without fear. You see up north they are tormented by fox and wolves all day every day so they have grown to accept dogs wild or tame in the area without to much problem. Maybe even use them as indicators it's safe here from other larger predators.

In addition I'm seeing that if you post a report saying its bad don't go that's OK, but not good reports saying yes its good here.. what up with that? :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I wasn't even really trying to say its good i was just trying to say if you put some time scouting in its not unlikely you'll shoot some birds. I have no problem with people saying that though as I want to be back there next weekend after this weather we're supposed to get goes through. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes those are the crappy ole Big Foots. :beer:

My lab gets in the blind with me. She is about 65lbs and is able to get down by my feet. Works out well and she keeps me a little warmer unless she finds some water to play in.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Might want to watch out for muzzle blast and your dogs hearing. Just a friendly thought


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Over 9 years old and her selective hearing is as great as it was when she was a pup. I would think I would get a little more credit than that as I did not just fall off the turnip wagon.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Whatever Chop, I was just trying to maybe help your dog out. I just thought I had read something in Delta or Duck Unlimited Magazine about that same situation.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

WARDEN247 said:


> Whatever Chop, .


Testy testy!


----------

